# Massey Harris Broken Axle Shaft



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello everyone I have a bit of a project on my hands. I have a Massey Harris 22 rear end in a 3000 lbs. lawn roller and its seems to have spun the end of the left shaft off well we got it tore down to the rear end housing and we are replacing any seal gasket in part that we need this is the second shaft in a year so we are letting it all hangout on this one. Let me know if you want pics of it and I will post them ASAP we I get back on TF. Cheers


----------

